# some how I don't think this is "popping a wheelie".....come on sellers!!!!!!



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BROONZE-SCU...aultDomain_0&hash=item51b2d8e9d9#ht_125wt_687


----------



## ZOOK (Oct 15, 2013)

and it's only $3500.


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 15, 2013)

Someone should ask him if he has any pictures of it with the lights on. So dark you can hardly see it.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 15, 2013)

bricycle said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BROONZE-SCU...aultDomain_0&hash=item51b2d8e9d9#ht_125wt_687




The title should read "boy about to eat poop"


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2013)

fatbar said:


> The title should read "boy about to eat poop"




...dude, you made me laugh so hard I almost wet myself...


----------



## Greg M (Oct 16, 2013)

...and what the heck is "broonze"?


----------



## wspeid (Oct 18, 2013)

It's 5' tall and wide !  Who would want a life-sized sculpture of a kid about to eat dirt taking up half a room?  It's a bit over the top to be a laundry drying rack, although it does come with free shipping.  Does that include getting it through your door frame?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 18, 2013)

wspeid said:


> It's 5' tall and wide !  Who would want a life-sized sculpture of a kid about to eat dirt taking up half a room?  It's a bit over the top to be a laundry drying rack, although it does come with free shipping.  Does that include getting it through your door frame?




Id buy it and put it in a garden with a pit of glass shards directly ahead.. conversation piece


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 18, 2013)

Maybe you could convert it to a fountain and have the water trickle down the boy's legs.
Chris


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 18, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Maybe you could convert it to a fountain and have the water trickle down the boy's legs.
> Chris




Hahahahahahahaha.... That's what id be doing in a similar situation!


----------



## Boris (Oct 18, 2013)

I really don't think that's the expression that kid would be wearing as he's going over the handle bars......unless he's a cherub. Cherubs always look angelic, don't ya know.....but then again, cherubs don't ride bikes, they just fly around with little wings. Maybe I'm overthinking this.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2013)

actually, looks like his front wheel is on a "boogie board"...?


----------



## vincev (Oct 19, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> I really don't think that's the expression that kid would be wearing as he's going over the handle bars......unless he's a cherub. Cherubs always look angelic, don't ya know.....but then again, cherubs don't ride bikes, they just fly around with little wings. Maybe I'm overthinking this.




Dave,anything about thinking is way out of your league.


----------



## Boris (Oct 19, 2013)

vincev said:


> Dave,anything about thinking is way out of your league.




Can't you read? I said that I was over thinking!


----------



## vincev (Oct 20, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Can't you read? I said that I was over thinking!




Farther out of your league.


----------



## Boris (Oct 20, 2013)

vincev said:


> Father otter leak.




What the hell are you talking about????


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 20, 2013)

I think someone should buy it and part it out, permanently!!!!!!!!  A little freaky.


----------

